# Bilder gesucht!



## Kanada (6. September 2008)

Hey. Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich nen paar Bilder von einem Rocky Mountain Switch 2003 in 16,5" finden kann?

Sebastian


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2008)

hi,
schau mal beim Sw!tch ins alte Fotoalbum
Ist zwar kein 2003er aber da ist ja eh nur die Farbe unterschiedlich

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (6. September 2008)

aah.. halt - hier.. ICH ICH ICH!!! .. hab son dinge....







 - aktueller stand (nach schweißen, entlacken und neu pulvern...






so sollte es mal aussehn .. aber alles wieder geändert..






und noch eins.. und wennde dann noch welche brauchst - pm an mich  












Cheers


----------



## Kanada (7. September 2008)

Danke für die Bilder!

Gruß


----------



## Kanada (7. September 2008)

Wieviel Federweg sollte die Gabel in einem 03 Switch haben damit es sich gut fährt?


----------

